# Residential per push pricing is it fair?



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey guys I have about 15 residentials two-three car driveways that i charge between $25-30 a push including walkways/sidewalk clearing. If the snow is over 6in i charge 1.5x the per push price and if its over 10in i charge a double push.Do you think this is fair and also what are some of your methods of residential pricing.thanks for the help.adam


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I think you're right on.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Here is my method... I have to plow with a storm because I have a smaller vehicle and plow.....I also clear font walks...

1-1.99" no service
2-3.99" 1 visit base charge
4-7.99" 2 visits at base charge
8-11.99" 3 visits, 2 at base charge, 3rd at 1.5 x base charge
12-16" - 4 visits, 2 @ base, 2 @ 1.5 x base

My driveway minimum is $27 per visit.....

Your pricing looks good.....


----------

